# Wie kann ich ein pt1000-Signal korriegieren?



## CoDeSys123456 (27 März 2010)

Hallo nochmals,
ich habe ein weiteres Problem:

Ich setzte Analog-Input-4-Kanal-pt1000 ein.(wago 750-841)
Nun bekomme ich bei plus 17°C ca. einen Wert von 210 (21.0K) und bei ca -17°C einen Wert von -250 (-25.0 K). 

Welche Baustein-Konstellation (FB) muss ich für eine korrekte Ausgabe in C° einsetzten (gibt es extra zum Korriegieren für pt1000 einen FBaustein)? 

Über Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.
Grüße CoDeSys123456


----------



## zotos (27 März 2010)

Normalerweise schreib ich solche Funktionen eher selbst. Aber ein möglichkeit wäre der LINEAR_INT aus der OSCAT. Damit könntest Du dann mehrere Stützpunkte setzen.

Mich überrascht jedoch die recht hohe Differenz in den von Dir angegebenen Werten. 

Was für eine Klemme hast Du denn da genau im Einsatz?


----------



## CoDeSys123456 (28 März 2010)

Hallo zotos,

ich benutze die Wago-750-460/0000-003 Pt1000 4-Inputs.

Die Abweichung könnte evtl. damit zusammen hängen, dass ich bei diesem Sensor vergessen habe eine geschrimte Leitung zu verwenden; jedoch ist die Wiederholgenauigkeit gegeben (keine große Differenz). 
ein weitere Punkt könnte die Länge des Kabels ca. 5 m sein - jedoch nur +/- 0,5 K/m meines Wissens.

Sonst wäre die Sache sehr einfach.

Woher bekomme ich den FB LINEAR_INT aus der OSCAT (ist dies in der Standart-Bibliothek von Wago?

Grüße CoDeSys123456


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 März 2010)

Wichtiger als eine Abschirmung ist bei einer Pt 100(0) Messung eine 4-Draht (oder mindestens 3-Draht) Messung. Ansonsten kann man das Messverfahren knicken.
Wenn du nur 2 Leiter hast, musst du über einen Offset den Leitungswiderstand kompensieren.
Wenn sich im laufenden Betrieb irgendwelche Übergangswiderstände ändern muss dieser eben nachjustiert werden.


----------



## zotos (28 März 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...bei einer Pt 100(0) Messung eine 4-Draht (oder mindestens 3-Draht) Messung. Ansonsten kann man das Messverfahren knicken.
> Wenn du nur 2 Leiter hast, musst du über einen Offset den Leitungswiderstand kompensieren.
> ...



Ja es ist eine 2 Leiter Messverfahren:


CoDeSys123456 schrieb:


> ...
> ich benutze die Wago-750-460/0000-003 Pt1000 4-Inputs.
> ...



Nur das die Leitungslänge diese Werte bringt macht mich stutzig:


CoDeSys123456 schrieb:


> ...
> Nun bekomme ich bei plus 17°C ca. einen Wert von 210 (21.0K) und bei ca  -17°C einen Wert von -250 (-25.0 K)
> ...




```
21°C -  17°C =  4°C 
-25°C - -17°C = -8°C
```

Da müsste ja der zu kompensierende Leitungswiderstand negativ sein. Daher zweifele ich den Messpunkt bei -17°C an.

Wenn es einfach nur der Leitungswiderstand wäre müsste man ja nur einen konstanten Offset abziehen.

http://www.delta-r.de/Pt-Elemte/Widerstandstabelle_Pt_1000/widerstandstabelle_pt_1000.html


----------



## CoDeSys123456 (28 März 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal der Link vom fühler sind aber die gleichen Angaben:

http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/product/manual/fuehlersysteme_KSt_E.pdf .


Das fälschlicherweise verwendete Kabel JS(Y)t ??? Installationskabel 2*2*0,8 der Sensor hat allerdings nur zwei Drähte (das dürfte jedoch nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein.

Übrigens da ich die weiteren Sensoren noch nicht angeslossen habe bekomme ich dort Werte von ca 8500, was evtl. stimmen könnte (oder stimmt die Karte nicht)?

Die abgelesenen Werte sind natürlich direkt von der Steuerungs-Konfigurationsseite. Muss man der Steuerung per FB evtl. mitteilen, welchen Sensor man verwendet (aber es ist ja bereits eine pt1000-Karte)???

Eine weiter Möglichkeit wäre doch die fehlerhaften Werte mit einer mathematischen Funktion so zu berechnen (Parabel) sodass im Minus Bereich weniger und im Plus bereich weniger ausgegeben wird 
+Nullpunkt verschieben. 
Wie könnte man soetwas realisieren.


Über Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße CoDeSys123456


----------



## MSB (28 März 2010)

Also ich hätte da schon ein paar Vorschläge, allerdings nicht nur so oberflächliche ...

Irgendetwas stimmt bei deinem Gesamtsystem ganz gehörig nicht.
Entweder dein Fühler ist defekt, der Abgleich der AI-Karte ist schrott, oder du hast massive EMV-Schwierigkeiten (dagegen spricht die Wiederholgenauigkeit).
Abgesehen davon ist ein isty sicher so gut geschirmt, das es für einen PT1000 ausreicht,
sämltiche HLK Anlagen die ich kenne sind mit Iysty verkabelt.
Oder dein Temperaturfühler ist nich "ideal" positioniert ... der Leitungswiderstand ist dafür bei einem PT1000 sicher nicht ursächlich.

Wo und wie misst du die Vergleichswerte, anhand derer du dem PT1000 eine Abweichung bescheinigst?

Das Korrekturrechnen ist bei sowas schon vom Prinzip her sch ... unschön.

Kurzum bei dir läuft irgendwas anderes schief, und nichts was man Steuerungsseitig lösen sollte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 März 2010)

Wenn man sich die Werte mal ansieht: 
Könnte es sein dass dein Fühler ein Ni1000 und kein Pt1000 ist?
Das würde die Verschiebung der Werte nämlich ungefähr erklären. Bei 0°C haben beide Fühler 1000 Ohm. Die Kennlinie des Ni1000 hat aber eine größere Steigung.

Die Widerstandswerte habe ich dem von dir verlinkten Datenblatt entnommen.

- Bei realen -17 °C
Ein Ni1000 hat bei -17°C einen Widerstand von ca. 910 Ohm. Ein Pt1000 hat 910 Ohm bei ca. -23°C (deine Karte sagt -25).

- Bei realen +17 °C
Ein Ni1000 hat bei +17°C einen Widerstand von ca. 1095 Ohm. Ein Pt1000 hat 1095 Ohm bei ca. 24°C (deine Karte sagt 21).



MSB schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da schon ein paar Vorschläge, allerdings nicht nur so oberflächliche ...



Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier...


----------



## MSB (28 März 2010)

@Thomas
Habe gerade auch mal die Tabelle PT/NI1000 zur hand genommen,
und man muss sagen, dein Tipp ist auf jeden Fall "Heiß".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2010)

CoDeSys123456 schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> ich benutze die Wago-750-460/0000-003 Pt1000 4-Inputs.
> 
> ...



laut WAGO wird die Linearisierung durch die Klemme selbst vorgenommen, bei einer größeren Abweichung liegt es dann also sehr wahrscheinlich am defekten/verkehrten Fühler oder an der Verkabelung. Wir haben auch solche Klemmen in einem CoDeSys-System und die Werte sind ohne zusätzliche Bausteine genau.


----------



## bimbo (29 März 2010)

CoDeSys123456 schrieb:


> Das fälschlicherweise verwendete Kabel JS(Y)t ??? Installationskabel 2*2*0,8 der Sensor hat allerdings nur zwei Drähte (das dürfte jedoch nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein.


 
Dann könntest Du ja Vierleiter machen! Die paar mOhm bis zum Sensor fallen bei PT1000 (oder NI1000) nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Lebenslang (29 März 2010)

Benutze mal die Funktion AI_Temp und schreib mal was dort am Ausgang rauskommt.


----------



## MSB (29 März 2010)

@Lebenslang
Die Funktion ist zwar aus der Wago-Bib,
aber diese Funktion wandelt den Wert in ein REAL und dividiert dasselbige durch 10.

Also vollkommen unspektakulär...

@Bimbo
Wie üblich würde 4-Leiter auch eine entsprechende Eingangsklemme bedingen,
ist hier aber nicht der Fall.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cas (29 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu....

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem. Es war auf die Masse zurückzuschreiben !

Evtl. nutzt du ja eine andere Masse als dein Controller.

Kannst den Wert ja mit nem OHM-Meter messen.

Also mehr als 2-3  1/10 K sollte der Wert nicht differenzieren.

Fehlersuche sollte somit schnell möglich sein.

MfG CAS


----------



## CoDeSys123456 (2 April 2010)

Hallo nochmals,

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich nicht sofort geantwortet habe.

Das Phänomen ist verschwnden. Der Fühler arbeitet jetzt einwandfrei, ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen.

Ich weiß nicht warum. Der Fühler musste sich wohl zwei drei Tage einleben????. Vergleichmessungen stimmen jetzt auf ca. +/-0.1-0.2°C.
Hoffentlich bleibt der Fuhler jetzt ""geeeicht""

Dennoch vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und vielen Ratschläge.:TOOL:.

Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem mit der Kommaverschiebung.
Möchte in Fup das Komma von INT von drei Ziffern xxx auf xx.x bekommen
(muss exakt sein) 
Habe es bereits probiert %2.1f bekomme das aber irgendwie mit Codesys nicht hin. Da man ja den WERT (immernoch INT???) auf REAL setzten muss.
Wie macht man das mit FUP (real variable = funktioniert nicht).

Bitte um Ratschläge

P.S. Schöne Ostern Euch allen.


----------



## zotos (2 April 2010)

Um aus einem INT Wert einen Realwert zu machen, verwendet man die Typwandlung *INT_TO_REAL* (auch in FUP).


----------



## CoDeSys123456 (2 April 2010)

Hallo zotos,

vielen Dank.
So einfach.

Grüße CoDeSys123456789


----------

